# Salt Assault Fest: 2016 Boatpunk Sailboat Meet Up



## Jackandthecitylights (Aug 27, 2015)

Hey Guys,

Thought some of you here might be interested in the *2016 Caribbean DIY/DIT Boatpunk Sailboat Meet Up*

It's a really fun, upbeat event that gives us a chance to get together to learn, teach, share, discuss our dreams, help each other with our projects, and just have a really great time!

If you have any questions or suggestions or any feedback at all, feel free to contact me on here, or through one of the various contact methods on the site!

Fair winds.

----

http://saltassaultfest.org


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 27, 2015)

hey, did you get my email about this? nevermind, i just got your reply


----------



## Durp (Aug 27, 2015)

Freakin sweet! I won't be there this year but maybe the next one. Damn it I wish I was a better sailor.....


----------



## iamwhatiam (Aug 28, 2015)

lots of boats heading out of key west and seems like some of them are taking crew on


----------



## Tude (Aug 28, 2015)

ohhh @creature needs to see this as purchasing a boat is on his horizon!


----------



## creature (Sep 3, 2015)

Jack, thanks!!

Tude, you too!! : )

yeah.. i'm putting this on the burner, for sure..

hopefully looking at a 6 month gig in central cali.. have some bread for a boat at the moment, but only about 1/2 of what i'd like.. if this gig actually happens, & if i can hold out & finish, i'll be ready..

there's an island in the atlantic that i might want to do, instead of the pacific.. dunno..

https://squattheplanet.com/threads/tristan-da-cunha-life-on-the-worlds-most-remote-island.20976/

all fantasy at the moment.. been working up here, though.. we'll see : )

Thank you, StP!!!


----------



## Jackandthecitylights (Sep 6, 2015)

If anyone here is considering buying a boat at some point in their future, the meet up can provide a really helpful look into what that entails before you pull the trigger and learn things the hard way... 

I hitched to the 2014 meet up with just my dusty pack, and a very optimistic book about homesteading on the ocean. Without having any real prior sailing experience before the meet I ended up leaving as a proud new owner of an old sailboat. The meet up and the people I met there changed my life. 

Conversely, there were also some people who went thinking they wanted a boat, and realized afterwards that boat ownership wasn't for them.

@creature If there are people at this year's meet that are wanting to buy boats in the near-ish future, we will do a "buying a boat/first boat" workshop. I can give the workshop that i wish I had had before I bought mine!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 7, 2015)

sounds awesome man, wish i could be out there! i know this isn't until feb or so, but keep in mind that when it's all done and over with you should give us a report back so we know what we missed!


----------



## creature (Sep 9, 2015)

Mistah Lights, 

Thanks!!

burning into cali, at the moment..
may be some life changing stuff going on..

major gig, if i nail it.. some really good stuff went down today..
if it happens, there's a long term (6 months) position i'll have to hold on to.. it'll leave me with enough to look into something really, really good.. possibly communal..

if not, i'll be scrounging, but out here.. north dakota was a major ass ream, but some good may still happen from it.. we'll see..

i'll post up when the dust settles..

thanks,

C


----------



## DaisyDoom (Sep 11, 2015)

Sweet


----------



## LostHobo (Oct 11, 2015)

That's exciting! Maybe it is time for me to go to South America...



iamwhatiam said:


> lots of boats heading out of key west and seems like some of them are taking crew on



How would I contact any of them?


----------



## Jackandthecitylights (Oct 18, 2015)

@LostHobo 

Check the website. Post on the forums who you are, what you are looking for, etc. I am going to send out an email to the captains to engage the forums for crew and check in with anyone there that is looking!


----------



## LostHobo (Oct 19, 2015)

@Jackandthecitylights Thanks!


----------



## Section 8 (Nov 3, 2015)

This sounds like heaven,, perfect time of the year,cause I wont have hardly any work,,Id be interested in crewing out of the Keys, got the experience,more so than funds, I got a 1966 Pearson,30 footer,,but she aint equipped for this kind of voyage I don't think,,however she did just handle 3 days of being underway in 30 mph winds and 5 foot waves in the Chesapeake,,sitting here waiting on a new mixing elbow for my Yanmar YSM12 now,,I just stumbled across this,so its fresh,but highly appealing


----------



## yellowbrickfreeway (Dec 12, 2015)

THIS! This this this! This sounds like a dream come true, my friend and I are going to do anything we can to make it out to this. I posted on the forums about crewing! Definitely will be following all these discussions. I am overjoyed that this is a real thing. ::joyful::::eyepatch::


----------



## hrobyn13 (Dec 29, 2015)

@Jackandthecitylights I am talking on my email to someone named Tyler, but I figured I would ask around. I might get a one way ticket, then figure out my situation back to the states while I'm out there. If you hear any groups I could join with on my way out, that'd be dope. Just trying to rally up all my options since it's so near.


----------



## creature (Dec 29, 2015)

Guys, i hope this goes well for you..
if i were settled on the east coast, i'd be down, without question..

or if it were later in the year..

enjoy & hope you all make it!!


----------



## Jackandthecitylights (Jan 7, 2016)

@yellowbrickfreeway 

Hope to see you there! Crewing on a boat involves showing up and making good impressions on the captains. However at this point it looks like there are a ton of folks showing up everyday in Key West hoping to crew and there might not be enough space for everyone, but who knows how it will be when the boats finally pull up anchor (which is happening pretty soon).

@hrobyn13 

I'm pretty sure I emailed you recently, via the website.


To be on the safe side, if you haven't already made a connection and secured yourself a spot as crew on one of the boats, your best bet to avoid disappointment and a longer journey is overland via train-hopping/hitchhiking or a cheap flight to Guatemala City, and taking the bus out to Rio Dulce.

If anyone has any questions feel free to shoot them my way!


----------



## creature (Feb 22, 2016)

arrghh.. the 24th to the 4th..

dunno..


----------



## nila (Jul 16, 2016)

hey ya'll, wow I forgot I had an account on here. I was wondering if anyone knows if this event is going on every year, I've had friends who've attended and told me its every other year but that doesn't sound right. I'm heading down Rio Dulce way regardless, hope to meet some of the folks that have been doing it awhile and probly meet some mutual friends. I've been working in Alaska on boats for a while now saving up some dough so I can do cool shit and get off the homeless train-riding circuit blagh. Hopefully buy a boat at some point. but yeah, I guess I'm asking who's posted there all the time, when is stuff going on and how do I find you hah thanks.


----------



## Jackandthecitylights (Sep 13, 2016)

2016 Meet Up was a resounding success. We got together in the tropical paradise helping each other come closer to realizing our dreams, had more fun than would be appropriate to write about here, and made connections that continue to inspire and enrich our lives.

If there is interest, we can do a follow up article on the website about the festival and what may be to come...

@nila 
I stay in Rio Dulce to continue the spirit of the festival and keep the boatpunk community alive there with The Gnarwind Project. I teach those who are genuinely interested in learning and willing to put in the time and effort. Volunteers, backpackers, and fellow sailors have been coming through and participating here with the Gnarwind Project since the festival ended in March. 

I am currently reaching out to the community and asking for help with Gnarwind to get her out of this expensive Marina I am stuck in and put her back in the water. PM me for details or any questions about the festival or the offshoot project Gnarwind.


----------



## creature (Sep 14, 2016)

keeping this info in mind..

before too long i will probably tell my employer to fuck off, but if not, salt assault 2017 is on the radar..

if i can work enough to hammer down, i'll be in touch..

thanks for the post!!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Sep 14, 2016)

Jackandthecitylights said:


> 2016 Meet Up was a resounding success. We got together in the tropical paradise helping each other come closer to realizing our dreams, had more fun than would be appropriate to write about here, and made connections that continue to inspire and enrich our lives.
> 
> If there is interest, we can do a follow up article on the website about the festival and what may be to come...
> 
> ...



sounds good, i'd really like to hear more details, like specifics of what went on and why things were so great. what did people take away from the event? how many showed up? a more full report would definitely entice more people to come out next year.


----------



## creature (Sep 16, 2016)

"Arf!! Arrrff!!" said the seal...


----------



## TheRealRadical1 (Aug 20, 2018)

Very cool. Do they meet up at a specific location or do they all sail to the destination from different areas? Anyone from Texas? Just curious. Right on


----------

